# Waste water disposal



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi,

Can someone please tell me in simple terms what the legal requirement is concerning a mobile detailing business and waste water disposal? 

Are you required to collect store and carry the waste water you use at a customers premisses, and be registered to carry the waste? Or can it just be left to run down the drain?

Thanks.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Is would imagine you just put it down the drain - all those car washes that have popped up just let theirs run away... How can you collect waste water from the customers premises when it's running of their car?


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Change your name to an Eastern European one and dump it where you want :thumb:


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I'm not sure if you are in NI or RoI, however in NI the current legislation is that waste water can be disposed of through "grey" water drains (e.g. kitchen, bathroom drains), but not storm water drains (downspouts or street drains).


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Rundie said:


> Change your name to an Eastern European one and dump it where you want :thumb:


That's intetesting one as in Poland if you spotted cleaning your car outside by police or enviromental services you are more than certain to be issued with hefty fixed fine.

Only option is to carry special cleaning pad which let you to collect run off water and then dispose it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

NornIron said:


> I'm not sure if you are in NI or RoI, however in NI the current legislation is that waste water can be disposed of through "grey" water drains (e.g. kitchen, bathroom drains), but not storm water drains (downspouts or street drains).


I'm in N.I.

I had been speaking with Enterprise NI and one of the things they told me was that I would be responsible for the carriage and disposal of any waste water under the environmental protection act. I have not heard or seen anyone else doing this so wanted to speak to someone in the business. But I'll give the environment agency a bell just to make sure.

Thanks.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

What they have said is correct, however did you clarify where you could dispose of it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

No I'm out of the country at the minute.

So in theory if I washed a car at a customers premises the water could be disposed of down his drain? To be honest I don't fancy the thought of buying a mat, pump and tank to collect and transport it.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

We were told to stop washing vans at work because we didn't have the right licence to put dirty water into the drains. I think it was a discharge consent or something like that


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

This thread made me laugh.
It is ridiculous how these things are the law.

Illegal immigrants are against the law but they are still in the country & coming in.

I cannot see a issue with water running down a drain.
This is a reason why are country is in a mess things like this over things what should really matter


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Alfieharley1 said:


> It is ridiculous how these things are the law.
> 
> Illegal immigrants are against the law but they are still in the country & coming in.
> 
> I cannot see a issue with water running down a drain.


Can I possibly point out:

Firstly, that the law relating to the discharge of effluent has *nothing* to do with immigrants - legal, or illegal. 

Secondly, the law does not relate to "water running down a drain".

Water and waste water are two different issues... a business local to me "accidentally" discharged waste water into a storm drain recently, and managed to wipe out the entire fish stocks of a local river as a result. This wasn't some toxic chemical... but food-safe detergent residue in the water caused the damage.

Rant over!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

NornIron said:


> Can I possibly point out:
> 
> Firstly, that the law relating to the discharge of effluent has *nothing* to do with immigrants - legal, or illegal.
> 
> ...


Completely understand your point mate but for us valeters/detailer I cannot see a issue for which is shampoo, snow foams etc being a issue to the environment.
Iron x maybe however 250ml I cannot see going to be a issue.
I just feel there is more important things going on in the country which should be treated.for example there is laws regarding illegal immigrants for which there are all about in the UK.
Like I said my opinion is there are more important things to worry about. Also Ebola which is life threatening.

I do feel some Laws should be more implied then others & yes I feel laws are good in some circumstances.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

The regulations are a joke. Half the products being sold are done so without any MSDS (which is a regulatory obligation) and nobody does a thing about it. That actually links well to the topic in discussion because the waste disposal informations, for a product, would be on this MSDS.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

So then, what do other mobile detailers do, do you use a mat to trap the waste water suck it up and dispose of it? If so how?


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

The law,is a load of ********. The only reason its illegal is because we make money from washing cars and nothing to do with the environment. As said every time this sort of thread comes up, on a street which could have 100 people washing their own cars at the same time and the water goes the same drain, yet the one bloke getting paid for it on the street is doing it illegally because its bad for the environment ???


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

waste water should be removed from site but there is yet to be any prosecution for mobile valeting not removing water in an environmental manor. Personally we store all waste water in a tank for removal by a specialist firm it costs roughly £120+vat for a full tank when our new facility is built we plan to recycle our own water for repeat usage. You are by law meant to handle any discharge depending on what you are using some snow foams do not break down and fall under certain hazards but most products are safe to discharge to the sewer. Best to have a full COSS file handy and shat to your suppliers as they will know better what needs to be handled and what needs to be disposed of. Truth is you would be very unlucky to get in trouble when valeting mobile.


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Completely understand your point mate but for us valeters/detailer I cannot see a issue for which is shampoo, snow foams etc being a issue to the environment.
> Iron x maybe however 250ml I cannot see going to be a issue.
> I just feel there is more important things going on in the country which should be treated.for example there is laws regarding illegal immigrants for which there are all about in the UK.
> Like I said my opinion is there are more important things to worry about. Also Ebola which is life threatening.
> ...


snow foam is particularly bad if it gets into the water stream


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Immigration and waste water runoff; is there a connection?

Will not be a popular response; but it is factual-

UK (EU): [It is an offence for anyone to cause or knowingly permit: the entry into surface waters or groundwater of solid waste matter, or of poisonous, noxious or polluting matter, or the discharge of trade and sewage effluent into surface waters or groundwater without prior consent from the Environmental Regulator.]

The cleaning agents you use (including those labelled biodegradable or traffic film removers) are very poisonous to river life. If you cause pollution, you are breaking the law and spoiling your environment. Dirty water or run-off from vehicle washing and cleaning carried out as a business or industrial activity is called trade effluent. Whether you're cleaning just one vehicle or responsible for a large lorry fleet, you must arrange for collection and disposal of effluent to prevent pollution. It's illegal to discharge trade effluent to the environment or into drains without permission. - http://publications.environment-agency.gov.uk/pdf/PMHO0307BMDX-e-e.pdf

This is a C&P from a series of articles on TOGWT Autopia Detailing Wiki (as I'm sure someone will ask)


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

TOGWT said:


> This is a C&P from a series of articles on TOGWT Autopia Detailing Wiki (as I'm sure someone will ask)




Why would anyone ask....as most of your posts are C&P (as I'm sure most of us know).


----------



## iAustinMark (Mar 30, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> This thread made me laugh.
> It is ridiculous how these things are the law.
> 
> Illegal immigrants are against the law but they are still in the country & coming in.
> ...


So basically what you are insinuating is that we should revoke all laws until we have solved the immigration issues and then select a new law to focus 100% of our attention on. I don't think it's going to catch on personally.


----------

